# SPRO Neuheiten 2019



## Bilch (31. Januar 2019)

Ich würde gerne etwas mehr über die CRX Lure & Spin H (2,7m 40-100g) erfahren. Was für eine Aktion hat die Rute, aus welchem Material sind der Blank und die Ringe gemacht, welchen Rollenhalter hat die Rute? Wo könnte man diese Info finden?


----------



## Michael.S (31. Januar 2019)

Der Blank ist aus 30 T Carbon , je höher die Zahl desto höher der Pressdruck  pro Quadratzentimeter bei der Herstellung


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Februar 2019)

Wenn man im Netz sucht, findet sich eine Red Arc und eine Red Arc W/S. Kennt jemand den Unterschied, außer das die W/S mehr Kugellager haben soll?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2019)

Bei der neuen Red Arc sind 7 Kgl. verbaut. Bei der alten waren 10.
Außerdem hat die neue eine Einschraubkurbel, während die alte eine Durchsteckkurbel hatte.

Mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht auf.


----------



## wessels-angeln.de (5. Februar 2019)

Viele der neuen (und alten) Produkte findet ihr nun schon bei uns im Angelshop in Südbrookmerland und unter: https://www.wessels-angeln.de/spro.html


----------

